# Orion amp low output?



## Beezlebub (Dec 6, 2014)

Hey all, first post noob. I have an old school Orion 230 Cobalt amp that has worked perfect for years for me but I loaned my truck to my brother for a few weeks while I was recovering from knee surgery and when I got it back the amp barely plays. You can hear it but just barely even when I crank it up. it used to be able to ring your ears it was so loud. He says he didn't do anything it just quit working. What's wrong with it? I really dont want to buy anything else with the holidays coming up. Thank you.


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

Thats like saying "I lent my car to someone and now it wont start.Whats wrong with it?"


----------



## Beezlebub (Dec 6, 2014)

Lol, that's what I'm sayin. I lent my truck to my brother and now my amp won't work. What's wrong with it? Seriously, what would cause an amp to barely have any output? When I've had an amp die before it would completely give up, but not this one. And yes, I checked wiring and gains.


----------

